# Primera ministra



## Hiro Sasaki

El contenido de las oraciones siguientes es correcta ? 

"Hoy día hay más mujeres en la vida profesional y por eso, se va 
extendiendo el uso del femenino (la ministra, la jueza, la presidenta,
la directora y la médica." Pero, no se acepta usar todavía "gerenta",
"abogada", y "estudienta.
 
La primer ministra o  " La Primera Ministra" ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Gargoyle

Hola:

Pues es "La primera Ministra"

Saludos


----------



## mariente

[/quote] 
En realidad debe decirse La juez, pero bueno jueza ya está aceptada como jueza, lo mismo con médica. 
En la realidad es la primer ministro, es la ministro. Pero ahora la gente le dice la ministra. No sé si ya están aceptados por la RAE pero la gente los usa con la a al final.
Por otro lado abogada está correcto. Espero que te sirva. Saludoss


> quote=pickypuck]No sé si has leído todo el hilo pero nadie ha dicho que esto esté mal dicho. En realidad, el DPD dice para los dos primeros casos que en gran parte de la comunidad hispanohablante se utilizan, y para el tercero, que el femenino gerenta no es normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Olé!
> 
> 
> 
> quote=heidita]¿No me digas que has visto _gerenta_? Esa me quedaba por ver. Aquí normalmente se dice
> 
> la gerente.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sería lo correcto: la gerente, la presidente, la cliente. *Pero te aviso por si lo ves como gerenta, clienta o presidenta*. Está mal dicho sí, pero la gente deforma el idioma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerenta en Argentina lo dicen, así como clienta y gerenta. Pero leé bien lo que puse. Me parece que sos vos el no leyó bien el hilo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pickypuck

Abogada es de uso común. Gerente y estudiante son la misma palabra para el masculino y para el femenino, de igual modo que se dice "el artista, el periodista..." y no "el artisto, el periodisto..." En cuanto a juez, a mí no me gusta nada jueza, entre otras cosas porque decimos "la nuez" y no "la nueza"... pero vamos, cuestión de gustos personales.

Lo que dice el Panhispánico sobre esto:

*ministro -tra*. ‘Persona que tiene a su cargo un ministerio’. *El femenino es *_*ministra* _(género2, 3a): _«La ministra _[...]_ dijo hoy que las condenas son una vergüenza»_ (_DYucatán_ [Méx.] 21.1.97). No debe emplearse el masculino para referirse a una mujer: _la ministro_. *El femenino de primer ministro es *_*primera ministra*,_ no _primer ministra_ _primera ministro:_ _«La señora Thatcher_ [...] _será la primera mujer que accede al cargo de primera ministra en Europa»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 10.4.79). Sobre su escritura con mayúscula o minúscula inicial, mayúsculas, 4.31 y 6.9.

*juez*. ‘Persona con potestad para juzgar y sentenciar’ y ‘miembro de un jurado o tribunal’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la juez; _→ género2, 1a y 3i): _«¿Cree usted que la juez Rosenda Sarmiento actuó bien?»_ (_Siglo _[Pan.] 31.1.97); *pero se usa también, incluso en el nivel culto, el femenino específico *_*jueza*: «En el caso intervino la jueza Raquel Cosgaya»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 28.7.97).

*abogado -da*. ‘Licenciado en Derecho’. El femenino es _abogada _(→ género2, 3a): _«Ellas son brillantes abogadas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 30.5.97). *No debe emplearse el masculino para referirse a una mujer: la abogado.*

*estudiante*. ‘Persona que cursa estudios en un centro de enseñanza’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la estudiante;_ → género2, 1a y 3c): _«¿Cómo una estudiante tan prometedora podía haberse convertido en una simple ama de casa?»_ (FdzCubas _Ágatha_ [Esp. 1994]). *No es propio del habla culta el femenino estudianta.*

*gerente*. ‘Persona que lleva la gestión administrativa de una empresa o institución’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la gerente;_ → género2, 1a y 3c): _«Es la gerente de una compañía china»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 3.4.97). *No es normal el femenino gerenta.*

¡Olé!


----------



## DarkEyes

A los hablantes nativos,

¿No les suena *horrible*?

Particularmente me sigue sonando horrible eso de medic*a*, ingenier*a* y otras variantes. Como curiosidad comentaré que los títulos de mis colegas femeninas dicen Ingenier*o*.

Sigo prefiriendo la Juez, la medico, la ingeniero...

Otra perla de la evolución del lenguaje es eso de _Optim*ar*_ en vez de _Optim*izar*_.


----------



## pickypuck

Médica, arquitecta y técnica me suenan fatal.

Ingeniera no, no sé si porque en la familia ya hay unas cuantas y se me ha hecho el oído.

Ministra, presidenta, etc., me suenan muy bien.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Creo que vais acostumbrnado a las horribles palabras como ingenieras. 
porque ya esta aceptada " ministra."

La lengua japonesa no tiene basicamente el genero de sexo. Pero,
tenemos palabras bien establecidad para escritoras y medicas.

Hay muchas medicas, oftalmologas, dentistas, y otorrinolaringologas 
( palabra muy difil de aprender de memoria ), y dentistas.


Con respecto a la escritora, tenemos tradicion a partir del siglo XI.

Las lenguas latinas son sexistas.  No se porque. Habra algun 
trasfondo cultural. La lengua inglesa carece de femeninos. 

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hay palabras que tienen una estructura que define sexo y palabras que no. No veo por qué a estas últimas hay que buscarle una forma femenina si no tiene forma masculina. Así nos va...


----------



## DarkEyes

Sí tienes mucha razón "otorrinolaringologo" se hace dificil hasta para los nativos!  

Y bueno, antes se decía Ingeniero para las mujeres, así como para los demás casos, así mismo mañana pasado a alguien se le ocurrirá decir _"la estudianta" _en vez de _"la estudiante"_ y si se extiende la RAE lo tamaría como correcto, luego al oirlo una y otra vez sonará bien.

En este sentido, por lo visto uno mismo podría crear cambios en la lengua, diciendole a sus amigos que pronuncien tal o cual palabra, a menudo.


----------



## Ivy29

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> El contenido de las oraciones siguientes es correcta ?
> 
> "Hoy día hay más mujeres en la vida profesional y por eso, se va
> extendiendo el uso del femenino (la ministra, la jueza, la presidenta,
> la directora y la médica." Pero, no se acepta usar todavía "gerenta",
> "abogada", y "estudienta.
> 
> La primer ministra o " La Primera Ministra" ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


En castellano :
*Ministro, ministra*. ( la primera ministra es correcto).
*Juez, jueza*= se usa mucho en este lado del mundo hispano-hablante.
*Médico, médica*= la médica es muy eficiente. 
*Gerente *( masculino), se usa *LA GERENTE*  para el femenino.
*Abogado, abogada*, la abogada es muy culta. 
*EStudiante,* *la estudiante ( femenino)* es muy estudiosa.

Ivy29


----------



## SpiceMan

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> A los hablantes nativos,
> 
> ¿No les suena *horrible*?
> 
> Particularmente me sigue sonando horrible eso de medic*a*, ingenier*a* y otras variantes. Como curiosidad comentaré que los títulos de mis colegas femeninas dicen Ingenier*o*.
> 
> Sigo prefiriendo la Juez, la medico, la ingeniero...
> 
> Otra perla de la evolución del lenguaje es eso de _Optim*ar*_ en vez de _Optim*izar*_.


No. Es más, me suena horrible "la juez", "la medico", "la ingeniero", etc...


----------



## DarkEyes

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> No. Es más, me suena horrible "la juez", "la medico", "la ingeniero", etc...


 
Irónicamente esas eran las formas correctas hasta hace no mucho...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> No. Es más, me suena horrible "la juez", "la medico", "la ingeniero", etc...



¿Por qué te suena mal "la juez"? No tiene aspecto de término masculino.


----------



## mhp

There is no rhyme or reason to this: el/la estudiante, but el dependiente and la dependienta


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A mí "dependienta" siempre me ha sonado un poco cateto, la verdad.


----------



## DarkEyes

¿Qué quiere decir "cateto"? pero ya me hago una idea.  

Eso de "dependienta" creo que se utiliza en España, no? particularmente, por aquí solo lo he escuchado en su forma masculina.

Voy a empezar a decirle a mis amigos que digan _la estudian*ta*_ para ver cuanto tiempo tarda la RAE en incluir ese término como "correcto". jaja  

Saludos!


----------



## mariente

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> A los hablantes nativos,
> 
> ¿No les suena *horrible*?
> 
> Particularmente me sigue sonando horrible eso de medic*a*, ingenier*a* y otras variantes.


 La verdad que no, de hecho así nos lo enseñaron a la mayoría. "La dependienta" nunca lo he escuchado.


----------



## DarkEyes

mariente said:
			
		

> La verdad que no, de hecho así nos lo enseñaron a la mayoría.


 
Porque así es como se dice, así es como se debe enseñar.

Por cierto: ¿cuantos años tienes que haces esa referencia?


----------



## SpiceMan

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué te suena mal "la juez"? No tiene aspecto de término masculino.


No es cuestión de aspecto, es cuestión de costumbre. Si toda la vida escuchás "el pretendiento" en vez de "el pretendiente", seguro te va a sonar horrible escuchar "el pretendiente", por más argumentos que te esgriman en la cara. Y toda mi vida, que no es larga -lo admito-, pero es mi principal marco de referencia, escuché "la jueza".


----------



## Ivy29

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> No es cuestión de aspecto, es cuestión de costumbre. Si toda la vida escuchás "el pretendiento" en vez de "el pretendiente", seguro te va a sonar horrible escuchar "el pretendiente", por más argumentos que te esgriman en la cara. Y toda mi vida, que no es larga -lo admito-, pero es mi principal marco de referencia, escuché "la jueza".


*La jueza* es citada en el diccionario panhispánico de dudas, pág, 382.

Ivy29


----------



## DarkEyes

En efecto esto es cuestión de costumbre del oido, si han estado "toda la vida" escuchandolo de una manera suena mal de otra, mismamente a mi me suena mal porque no estoy acostumbrado a escucharlo, lo que lleva a otra pregunta:

¿Cuando dicen "toda la vida" de cuantos años están hablando y desde qué año?

Por ejemplo, es curiosa la frase de mariente:

"_de hecho así nos lo enseñaron a la mayoría_"

Entiendo que alguien que no tenga al Español como lengua madre pudiese llegar a decir algo así, porque en efecto ahora sí que se dice así pero si lo dice un hablante nativo es porque cuando le enseñaron a hablar y a escribir _*de niño*_ le enseñaron estas formas, entonces:

¿Desde cuando se utilizan estas formas?

y

¿Desde cuando es aceptado por la RAE?

Y dicho sea de paso, a todas luces esto tiene variaciones en los diversos paises.


----------



## chupachups06

hola!
yo tambien creo que es cuestión de costumbre.Según lo que hayas escuchado en tu vida te sonará bien una palabra y no otra.
A mi me suena bien tanto "la juez" como "la jueza" porque he escuchado ambas, y, por ejemplo "la ingeniero" me suena fatal. Yo diría "la ingeniera".
Pero vamos, que cada uno diga la que quiera si estan aceptadas todas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues en mi caso no es costumbre. Siempre he oído "dependienta" y siempre me pareció mal, porque "dependiente" ya suena bastante neutral. También oí siempre "primer ministro" (principalmente porque la mayoría son hombres y además en España preferimos "presidente") pero no me suena mal "primera ministra" y me parece lógico.

Lo que tengo atravesado es la tontería de que el idioma es sexista por los más peregrinos motivos y que para contrarrestar esta tontería, se hagan otras. Fijaos:

_presidenta.

	1. f. Mujer que preside.
	2. f. presidente (ǁ cabeza de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.).
	3. f. presidente (ǁ jefa del Estado).
	4. f. coloq. Mujer del presidente._

_presidente.
	(Del ant. part. act. de presidir; lat. praesĭdens, -entis).
	1. adj. Que preside.
	2. com. Persona que preside.
	3. com. Cabeza o superior de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.
	4. com. En los regímenes republicanos, jefe del Estado normalmente elegido por un plazo fijo.
	5. m. Entre los romanos, juez gobernador de una provincia.
	6. m. En algunas religiones, sustituto del prelado.
	7. m. Maestro que, puesto en la cátedra, asistía al discípulo que realizaba un ejercicio literario.
~ municipal.
	1. m. Méx. alcalde (ǁ presidente del ayuntamiento)._

El primer término es exclusivamente femenino, mientras que el segundo no hace ninguna alusión al sexo (a no ser que las mujeres no sean personas y por lo tanto la persona que preside sea hombre por definición  ). ¿Deberíamos por lo tanto acuñar el término "presidento"?


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Las lenguas latinas son sexistas. No se porque. Habra algun
> trasfondo cultural. La lengua inglesa carece de femeninos.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro sasaki


 
Aquí niego la mayor. Las lenguas no son sexitas, son los hablantes, independientemente del idioma que hablen. Que el alemán haga los plurales utilizando el femenino no quiere decir que las personas que tengan esa lengua materna sean o dejen de ser machistas. Esto es mezclar las churras con las merinas. Que a mí me suene mal la palabra médica no me hace más o menos machista o más o menos feminista, es simplemente que me suena a catetada, sin ánimo de ofender a nadie. En español hay muchas palabras que son igual para el femenino y el masculino, especialmente las que no hacen el masculino en -o, como los adjetivos inocente (no decimos inocento, inocenta), verde (no se dice verdo o verda) o los nombres astronauta, artista... (no se dice astronauto o artisto si es un hombre... tendría que protestar aquí alguna organización porque ¡qué discriminación para los hombres!), tampoco se dice cantanta si es una mujer y cantanto si es un hombre, etc.
Así nos podríamos encontrar a un animal h*j*p*t* que pega a su mujer, pero como dice estudianta e inocenta pues no pasa nada...


----------



## SpiceMan

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Aquí niego la mayor. Las lenguas no son sexitas, son los hablantes, independientemente del idioma que hablen. (etc... etc..)


Se refiere a que las palabras tienen género. Dudo que sepa la connotación de la palabra "sexista" en el castellano. Es japonés, por si no te diste cuenta.


----------



## pickypuck

Bueno, me limito a comentar la palabra escrita, no puedo saber qué se ha querido decir y qué no... pero si es a género a lo que se refiere, también las germánicas serían "sexistas" y no sólo las latinas... y yo sigo sin estar de acuerdo.

¡Olé!


----------



## mariente

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> En efecto esto es cuestión de costumbre del oido, si han estado "toda la vida" escuchandolo de una manera suena mal de otra, mismamente a mi me suena mal porque no estoy acostumbrado a escucharlo, lo que lleva a otra pregunta:
> 
> ¿Cuando dicen "toda la vida" de cuantos años están hablando y desde qué año?
> 
> Por ejemplo, es curiosa la frase de mariente:
> 
> "_de hecho así nos lo enseñaron a la mayoría_"
> 
> Entiendo que alguien que no tenga al Español como lengua madre pudiese llegar a decir algo así, porque en efecto ahora sí que se dice así pero si lo dice un hablante nativo es porque cuando le enseñaron a hablar y a escribir _*de niño*_ le enseñaron estas formas, entonces:
> 
> ¿Desde cuando se utilizan estas formas?
> 
> y
> 
> ¿Desde cuando es aceptado por la RAE?
> 
> Y dicho sea de paso, a todas luces esto tiene variaciones en los diversos paises.



Mira, acá desde hace tanto tiempo se dice así que no puedo decirte con precisión.  Lo he escuchado en otros países también.


----------



## DarkEyes

mariente said:
			
		

> Mira, acá desde hace tanto tiempo se dice así que no puedo decirte con precisión. Lo he escuchado en otros países también.


 
Mira,

¿Cuantos años tienes?

Y claro está que lo has escuchado en otros paises porque como se ha comentado así es como se dice actualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## mariente

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> Mira,
> 
> ¿Cuantos años tienes?


 ¿qué importa mi edad?


----------



## DarkEyes

mariente said:
			
		

> ¿qué importa mi edad?


 
???

¿De verdad no te das cuenta?

Pero si citaste todo el texto anterior. ¿¿¿??

Bueno, lo voy a tratar de volver a explicar, como comentaba con anterioridad esto es de un tiempo para acá que estas expresiones son "válidas", la inquietud que se tiene es que a partir de cuando.

Según tú, a ti te enseñaron eso, a ti y a muchos más, entonces como eres hablante nativo te lo enseñaron cuando aprendiste el idioma. También dices que no sabes decir a partir de cuando se utilizan estas expresiones, aquí es en donde se unen las ideas parra tratar de ubicar un punto aproximado en el tiempo.

Con tu edad nos podriamos hacer una idea.

Saludos!


----------



## mariente

Bueno, mirá lo que te puedo decir es que  no se sabe, tal vez desde el 1930, quién sabe . Nadie sabe con exactitud, el dioma se va deformando. Pero hace más de 3 generaciones que se enseña así, eso seguro.


----------



## heidita

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> No. Es más, me suena horrible "la juez", "la medico", "la ingeniero", etc...


 
Es más,  sugiero que digamos también:

*el dentisto*,

ya que da una preferencia injusta al género femenino!

Y también (gracias pickypuck)

*artisto*

*astronauto.*


----------



## heidita

Sí señor, !foristos y foristas! Así da gusto. (jejejej)


----------



## SpiceMan

heidita said:
			
		

> Es más,  sugiero que digamos también:
> 
> *el dentisto*,
> 
> ya que da una preferencia injusta al género femenino!
> 
> Y también (gracias pickypuck)
> 
> *artisto*
> 
> *astronauto.*


Yo no sugerí nada. Me limité a describir como hablo yo y la gente que me rodea. Es tan absurdo mofarse de esto, como que empiece a mofarme yo del leísmo español que no "esiste" en Argentina. 

Gente mayor...


----------



## heidita

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Yo no sugerí nada. Me limité a describir como hablo yo y la gente que me rodea. Es tan absurdo mofarse de esto, como que empiece a mofarme yo del leísmo español que no "esiste" en Argentina.
> 
> Gente mayor...


 
jejejejeje, gente mayor con sentido del humor!!!!!!!!

No he querido mofarme(!!!!!!), de ninguna manera, era una simple broma. Ni me había fijado en tu lugar de origen. 

Aquí en Madrid el leísmo es muy arraigado, desde luego que "existe"(jejeje)

Dr. Quizá me siguió la broma. Y también voto por, ya que estamos, 

*periodisto.*


----------



## Jellby

Yo tengo un "pet peeve" con esto de los participios activos, me parece que son una especie incomprendida y en vías de extinción que deberíamos cuidar un poco más. A mí me gusta ver los participios activos como adjetivos invariables en género:

"Amante" es quien ama, sea hombre o mujer
"Abundante" es lo que abunda, sea masculino o femenino
"Estudiante" es quien estudia, sea chico o chica

"Presidente", "dependiente", "gobernante", "asistente"... deberían seguir la misma norma, pero se han creado las formas femeninas, a veces con significados más específicos.

Por cierto, ya que estáis con la broma de "periodisto" y "dentisto", no os olvidéis del *modisto* (1. m. Hombre que tiene por oficio hacer prendas de vestir).


----------



## mariente

Ojo porque modisto ya se empezó usar, conjuntamente con gerenta, presidenta, clienta. OJO que no está bien pero se usan igual.


----------



## heidita

mariente said:
			
		

> Ojo porque modisto ya se empezó usar, conjuntamente con gerenta, presidenta, clienta. OJO que no está bien pero se usan igual.


 
¿No me digas que has visto _gerenta_? Esa me quedaba por ver. Aquí normalmente se dice

la gerente. 

(Por cierto, acabo de accionar mi corrector, se ha empeñado en corregir _gerenta, clienta_,no _presidenta_ pero ¡TAMBIÉN _modisto_!)


----------



## mariente

heidita said:
			
		

> ¿No me digas que has visto _gerenta_? Esa me quedaba por ver. Aquí normalmente se dice
> 
> la gerente.
> 
> (Por cierto, acabo de accionar mi corrector, se ha empeñado en corregir _gerenta, clienta_,no _presidenta_ pero ¡TAMBIÉN _modisto_!)



Eso sería lo correcto: la gerente, la presidente, la cliente. Pero te aviso por si lo ves como gerenta, clienta o presidenta. Está mal dicho sí, pero la gente deforma el idioma.


----------



## SpiceMan

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> En efecto esto es cuestión de costumbre del oido, si han estado "toda la vida" escuchandolo de una manera suena mal de otra, mismamente a mi me suena mal porque no estoy acostumbrado a escucharlo, lo que lleva a otra pregunta:
> 
> ¿Cuando dicen "toda la vida" de cuantos años están hablando y desde qué año?
> 
> Por ejemplo, es curiosa la frase de mariente:
> 
> "_de hecho así nos lo enseñaron a la mayoría_"
> 
> Entiendo que alguien que no tenga al Español como lengua madre pudiese llegar a decir algo así, porque en efecto ahora sí que se dice así pero si lo dice un hablante nativo es porque cuando le enseñaron a hablar y a escribir _*de niño*_ le enseñaron estas formas, entonces:
> 
> ¿Desde cuando se utilizan estas formas?
> 
> y
> 
> ¿Desde cuando es aceptado por la RAE?
> 
> Y dicho sea de paso, a todas luces esto tiene variaciones en los diversos paises.


Bueno, como esgrimir "toda la vida" en mi caso no es mucho (tengo 26 años, por si no viste arriba a la derecha en este recuadro) me tomé el trabajo de averiguar. Consulté con varias personas incluyendo a mi papá (57 años) y mi abuelo (81 años). También pregunté a otras personas de diversas edades. Ninguno escuchó nunca decir "la abogado", "la médico", ni "la arquitecto" (pregunté estos tres casos nada más, tampoco es como para ir con un cuestionario kilométrico la cuestión). Así que me aventuro a decir que la práctica de decir "la médica", "la arquitecta" y "la abogada" tiene 1 siglo o más (si es que había médicas, abogadas y arquitectas hace 100 años). 

Varios me miraron con cara de "qué está preguntando este loco".


----------



## pickypuck

mariente said:
			
		

> Eso sería lo correcto: la gerente, la presidente, la cliente. Pero te aviso por si lo ves como gerenta, clienta o presidenta. Está mal dicho sí, pero la gente deforma el idioma.


 
No sé si has leído todo el hilo pero nadie ha dicho que esto esté mal dicho. En realidad, el DPD dice para los dos primeros casos que en gran parte de la comunidad hispanohablante se utilizan, y para el tercero, que el femenino gerenta no es normal. 

La broma ha empezado por una razón completamente diferente... léete mi mensaje en el que "niego la mayor"  

¡Olé!


----------



## pickypuck

heidita said:
			
		

> (Por cierto, acabo de accionar mi corrector, se ha empeñado en corregir _gerenta, clienta_,no _presidenta_ pero ¡TAMBIÉN _modisto_!)


 
¡Eso es que no se ha leído el DPD! ¡Hala, quédalo sin vacaciones! ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## pickypuck

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Así que me aventuro a decir que la práctica de decir "la médica", "la arquitecta" y "la abogada" tiene 1 siglo o más (si es que había médicas, abogadas y arquitectas hace 100 años).


 
Bueno, te puedo decir que no hacía falta que hubiera abogadas, etc., hace 100 años, ya que la práctica era llamar así a la mujer del que ejercía la profesión equis. Antes la alcaldesa era la mujer del alcalde, la presidenta era la mujer del presidente, etc. Afortunadamente hoy si alguien dice alcaldesa se piensa automáticamente en la primera edil de una localidad y no en la mujer de nadie. Así que si en algún texto de la época te encuentras el femenino, se referían a eso, la mujer de...

Por otro lado, no ha habido mofa de ningún tipo. Simplemente comentábamos que en español hay muchas palabras que son la misma para el masculino y el femenino, sin que ello tenga que ser nada discriminatorio. Siento que haya habido un malentendido cuando no era la intención de nadie  

¡Olé!


----------



## SpiceMan

Es que entendí cualquier cosa, perdón por mis estupideces.


----------



## chics

Hola Hiro Sasaki!!!

Tienes razón, en españa se usa siempre ministra, presidenta, directora, arquitecta, médica, ingeniera, abogada, etc... a nivel popular. 
A nivel gramatical también, ya que como sabes en castellano todos los sustantivos y adjetivos distinguen género y número (sí, también decimos ministros, ministras, presidentes, presidentas, etc)

Estudi*ante*, cant*ante*, ag*ente*, etc. acaban en *-e* tanto en femenino como en masculino. No existe ni estudianto ni estudianta, pues.

Cont*able* tampoco varía en género por que acaba en -able. (el/la contable)

Art*ista*, eban*ista*, anal*ista*, ten*ista* etc igual... (el/la artista)


Yo en mi ciudad jamás oí decir a una mujer que es médico sino médica (o que se dedica a la medicina), igual que nunca le oí decir que es rubio sino rubia, alto sino alta, etc.
Ni a ningún hombre decir que es rubia, alta, azafata (sino azafato), médica, etc.


En cuanto a ciencias y oficios, normalmente son consideradas de género femenino, ya que la palabra ciencia lo es (y por tanto, física, matemática, economía, etc) y los oficios provienen de maestrías o artes (palabras femeninas) como carpintería, alfarería, peluquería, pintura... Arquitectura, ingeniería, etc también son antiguos oficios /maestrías y palabras femeninas que designan áreas (femenino9 de conocimiento.


----------



## chics

Antes la alcaldesa era la mujer del alcalde, la presidenta era la mujer del presidente, etc. Afortunadamente hoy si alguien dice alcaldesa se piensa automáticamente en la primera edil de una localidad y no en la mujer de nadie. Así que si en algún texto de la época te encuentras el femenino, se referían a eso, la mujer de...

Sí, además HOY es totalmente incorrecto este uso. Es decir, es incorrecto decir -por ejemplo- presidenta para referirse a la mujer del presidente, hay que decir _*mujer (esposa, pareja...) del presidente*_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Hermoso tema!

A mí me molestan, de manera personal, que se deformen las terminaciones invariables como -ante, -ista o -able. Hace años, cuando decían "el modisto" yo contestaba "tengo un primo que es telegrafisto, y dos amigos que son, uno linotipisto y otro tenisto".

Con respecto a lo otro, me aconstumbré a que cada país tenga su costumbre y aprendí a no horrorizarme por nada pues algunos usos míos y de mis paisanos suenan igual de horrible a otros oídos.

Aquí hay médicas y arquitectas desde "siempre", pero no hay cancilleras, ni primeras ministras. Se discutía hace tiempo si era la juez o la jueza, pero quedó en jueza finalmente. Me preocupa más que no digan "el modisto" y "la intendenta de tal ciudad". Aquí recuerdo las grandes discusiones con respecto a presidente y presidenta, cuando asumió en 1974 la inefable Isabel Perón. Creo que quedó la presidenta, por lo menos en lo coloquial, no sé si en los documentos formales. Muchos la llamaban "la presidentesa" y otros tantos de una modo irreproducible (pero seguro que con el género adecuado  ).

En fin, que creo que a los que hablan inglés les resultará extraño que los que tenemos un idioma donde la mesa sea niña y el árbol sea niño, luego nos rasguemos las vestiduras porque a alguien se le ocurre llamar a una mujer cancillera y a un hombre modisto ( o a una XX y un XY, para ser más preciso, en estos tiempos donde las computadoras clasifican por sexo y obtienen 78 listados independientes). De hecho, creo que es extraño.


----------



## chics

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Hermoso tema!
> 
> Aquí hay médicas y arquitectas desde "siempre", pero no hay cancilleras, ni primeras ministras.


 
Aquí no hay cancilleres  ni cancilleras confused: creo) pero por primera vez en la historia tenemos una primera ministra...
 ​


----------



## Jellby

chics said:
			
		

> Antes la alcaldesa era la mujer del alcalde, la presidenta era la mujer del presidente, etc.



No hay más que pensar en "La Regenta", novela española de finales del siglo XIX, la regenta era la esposa del regente.


----------



## chics

Jellby said:
			
		

> No hay más que pensar en "La Regenta", novela española de finales del siglo XIX, la regenta era la esposa del regente.


 a finales del siglo 19!!!!

Ahora sería la que manda, no su esposa, y de hecho muchos estudiantes caen en la trampa...​


----------



## mariente

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Bueno, como esgrimir "toda la vida" en mi caso no es mucho (tengo 26 años, por si no viste arriba a la derecha en este recuadro) me tomé el trabajo de averiguar. Consulté con varias personas incluyendo a mi papá (57 años) y mi abuelo (81 años). También pregunté a otras personas de diversas edades. Ninguno escuchó nunca decir "la abogado", "la médico", ni "la arquitecto" (pregunté estos tres casos nada más, tampoco es como para ir con un cuestionario kilométrico la cuestión). Así que me aventuro a decir que la práctica de decir "la médica", "la arquitecta" y "la abogada" tiene 1 siglo o más (si es que había médicas, abogadas y arquitectas hace 100 años).
> 
> Varios me miraron con cara de "qué está preguntando este loco".


Nunca dije que abogada o arquitecta estuvieran mal dichos de hecho dije que yo al menos lo conocía así. 
Con la médico, y  la juez, en realidad es así, si te remitis a la práctica vas a encontrar cada cosa. En como genia, todo el mundo lo usa y sin embargo no existe la palabra en el diccionario.  SOn mebargo seguramente médica esta aceptada por la RAE desde hace mucho  tiempo.
Te invito a que me señales donde dije que la abogada y arquitecta está mal dicho


----------



## anatetrujilloa

Dr. Quizá said:


> ¿Por qué te suena mal "la juez"? No tiene aspecto de término masculino.


Porque por la naturaleza del lenguaje, lo que suena neutro tiende a ser masculino.


----------

